# 2013 Touareg Reliability/Problems?



## kruzy20 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm looking to get into a 2013 Touareg Executive with the 3.6l VR6. I own a MK4 and know what the MK4 VR6s were known for... has VW fixed those problems in the 13-14 Touaregs? Also, any other issues to be aware of? I've tried searching on google but nothing helpful seems to come up. Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

For the most part the Touareg with VR6 is a reliable vehicle but remember it is a VW.............

Our 2011 Touareg with VR6 is just hitting 94K and still has original brakes, going in next week for new motorized lift gate struts and have a faulty aux electric coolant pump being replaced that is going to be expensive but really the first major expense we have had since new.

Tires are not cheap, on 2nd set of the OEM Michelin Latitude 19" tires, they cost over $300 each.

Starting to gather parts to be prepared to do a brake job in future, using Brembo UV Coated Rotors and OEM pads plus sensors and hardware is about $800 in parts only front and back. Can do it cheaper but it is a heavy vehicle and the original brakes have worked great so why change?

You will love the way this vehicle drives, spend all day driving in it on a trip and you can't wait to get behind the wheel the next morning, hugs the road around corners and tracks an effortless straight line down the interstate.

Fit and finish is top notch !


----------



## kruzy20 (Aug 29, 2012)

rcprato said:


> For the most part the Touareg with VR6 is a reliable vehicle but remember it is a VW.............
> 
> Our 2011 Touareg with VR6 is just hitting 94K and still has original brakes, going in next week for new motorized lift gate struts and have a faulty aux electric coolant pump being replaced that is going to be expensive but really the first major expense we have had since new.
> 
> ...


Sounds great, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Get a TREG, TDI my 2012 HAS MADE 5 TRIPS FROM NE to south FL, it takes 2 tanks to make the trip,that is 50 gals of diesel for 1460 miles. This is a beast of a car that tows 7000 lbs with ease. There isn't anything on the mkt that does this with the comfort and ease of this car. No one is getting this car until there is a equal replacement. You will be able to buy a used TREG TDI as soon as the fix is made,which I understand is just a matter of time. I'll be there myself fop a 2015.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I would one other point about the VW suvs,why in the world doesn't the Co use the great V-8 used back 6 yrs ago and have a real gutsy SUV. Have it as a option for both TREG and Atlas, now you have something to talk about. VW has to differentiate itself from the also ran SUVs:laugh:


----------

